# Dog jumping while walking



## aml (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello I have a 1 year old golden retriever puppy who refuses to behave on his walks. He used to walk perfectly fine and normally but recently what he’s been doing is he randomly starts jumping up on me, biting and tugging the leash, rolling over in the grass, and grabbing my shoelaces and hugging my legs. He’s happy to put his leash on and happily runs out the door to walk, but as soon as we leave the house the starts doing this. If i ignore him while he jumps then he eventually stops but then later on throughout the walk he starts doing everything i’ve listed above. He does this if i keep walking and if i stop and stand still after he starts. He used to do this a while back but then he eventually stopped after i ignored him, but he’s recently started again and now it’s getting out of hand. I’ve tried ignoring him, stopping and standing still, correcting him with verbal corrections, popping the leash, a prong collar, walking and just pushing him off when he jumps, distracting him with treats, making loud noises to distract him, and making him lie down and relax but literally nothing works. I’ve also tried switching walking routes but that doesn’t work either. I know he’s not scared of or anxious about anything on any of our walking routes because he’s been walking these routes since he first started walking. Also if his leash gets tangled in his legs and i try helping, he just rolls over in the grass and doesn’t let me touch his leash. He’s a happy good boy and it’s not like he’s being aggressive or anything like that, he’s just being really mischievous and stubborn and I need help understanding why and how to stop. I want him to be able to enjoy his walks and not do this and make me get mad at him. He’s been through training and he’s pretty obedient at home and even when we go out to places. I think maybe it’s just overexcitement but i’m not sure. He’s always loved going on walks but he’s now doing this all of a sudden. What should I do?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

aml said:


> What should I do?


He is bored and needs exercise.


----------



## aml (Jan 15, 2021)

SRW said:


> He is bored and needs exercise.


but walking is exercise ??


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

aml said:


> but walking is exercise ??


Walking on leash is exercise for you, not for your dog.


----------



## aml (Jan 15, 2021)

SRW said:


> Walking on leash is exercise for you, not for your dog.


so my dog going on a 2-2.5 mile walk isn’t exercise? also forgot to note that he only does this with me not my dad.


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

aml said:


> but walking is exercise ??


Running, e.g fetch is exercise. Walking is not.

Jumping up is usually do with boredom. Though, one thing that i've done with my pup, to negate jumping up, is that i step on the leash and tighten it so much, that he can comfortably stand or sit, but leash doesn't have enough length for him to jump up to me. This puts the jumping up to a stop and also helps to calm the dog down, so, he won't be that exited anymore to jump up again.


----------



## aml (Jan 15, 2021)

Aeacus said:


> Running, e.g fetch is exercise. Walking is not.
> 
> Jumping up is usually do with boredom. Though, one thing that i've done with my pup, to negate jumping up, is that i step on the leash and tighten it so much, that he can comfortably stand or sit, but leash doesn't have enough length for him to jump up to me. This puts the jumping up to a stop and also helps to calm the dog down, so, he won't be that exited anymore to jump up again.


okay got it
I did that leash thing and it worked once but then after when i tried again he wouldn’t calm down and when it looked like he did he would get up and jump again, so maybe i just need to be more parent next time


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

aml said:


> so my dog going on a 2-2.5 mile walk isn’t exercise?


Nope


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

aml said:


> I did that leash thing and it worked once but then after when i tried again he wouldn’t calm down and when it looked like he did he would get up and jump again, so maybe i just need to be more parent next time


You need to stand in place, foot over the leash and as long as it takes for pup to calm down. That's the whole idea of stepping on the leash, since there are loads of fun things outside and it's really hard to calm pup down. This is one of the very few, that you can do anywhere and will calm your pup down. Also, with this, pup is next to you and can't go anywhere else, until he calms down.

Btw, pup may try to jump up, but when leash doesn't allow it, he can't. You can also use command to help your pup calm down, e.g heel, stay, sit etc.


----------



## aml (Jan 15, 2021)

Aeacus said:


> You need to stand in place, foot over the leash and as long as it takes for pup to calm down. That's the whole idea of stepping on the leash, since there are loads of fun things outside and it's really hard to calm pup down. This is one of the very few, that you can do anywhere and will calm your pup down. Also, with this, pup is next to you and can't go anywhere else, until he calms down.
> 
> Btw, pup may try to jump up, but when leash doesn't allow it, he can't. You can also use command to help your pup calm down, e.g heel, stay, sit etc.


got it, thanks !


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Our puppy went through a short phase (jeez, all the months blend together now, maybe when he was like 5-6 months) of this when we would take him out of the house. When we would take him out, he'd just be so over-excited (would bite at the leash, jump, etc), so we immediately would just put him back inside the door and wait on the other side for a few minutes. It only took a few times for us to then be able to say to him, "Do you want to go back inside?" and he would just stop his bratty behavior.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

With my previous Golden, I used leash corrections. With our new puppy, I'm going to try this method:






Home


Become The Best Dog Parent You Can Be! Understand and connect with your dog to build a lifelong friendship! Get the eBooks Read the Blog Latest Blog Posts View All Posts Watch Our Stories Explore




pawleaks.com




First, make sure your dog is properly leash-trained and has a reliable “sit” and “look at me” command. This way, you can teach your dog impulse control at the right distance by focusing on you.
When Will My Dog Stop Being Overexcited?
You’re basically asking how long training will take. Well, for us it was around 6 months of consistent training, at least that’s when we saw some amazing progress with her.

Here's an example of how Zak George does it:


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Does you have somewhere you can let him exercise and play with him off leash? I can hike mine 8 miles and he sometimes wants to play 10 minutes later. Training time helps also — not just for this issue — but regular obedience training in general. It keeps their minds busy. Take him to classes regularly.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Can you play hard with him before a walk? A good game of fetch? My girl likes me to clap and yell "RUN" and she will run laps in the back yard as fast as she can, Frisbee etc ?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Dunmar said:


> Can you play hard with him before a walk? A good game of fetch?


How about instead of.? 
I know people mean well when walking their retrievers. For a sporting breed it is a disciplined activity without reward. Retrievers are supposed to run and jump and enjoy themselves outdoors. Walking a couple miles on lead with a retriever is like walking through a playground with a child and not allowing them to play on the swing, slide or monkey bars. 

I make my dogs walk at heel off lead frequently. This is training, not exercise or fun. The reward is letting them run around intermittently, often with me carrying a shotgun behind them. When they are running around I will command "sit" every so often (blow the whistle). More training, sometimes I will then call them in to heel, other times I'll release them to run and hunt the field. 
There are no treats, the do not want or expect any. The activity is the reward.

This is *Positive Training* combined with good exercise.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

SRW said:


> How about instead of.?
> I know people mean well when walking their retrievers. For a sporting breed it is a disciplined activity without reward. Retrievers are supposed to run and jump and enjoy themselves outdoors. Walking a couple miles on lead with a retriever is like walking through a playground with a child and not allowing them to play on the swing, slide or monkey bars.
> 
> I make my dogs walk at heel off lead frequently. This is training, not exercise or fun. The reward is letting them run around intermittently, often with me carrying a shotgun behind them. When they are running around I will command "sit" every so often (blow the whistle). More training, sometimes I will then call them in to heel, other times I'll release them to run and hunt the field.
> ...


I can see that and now that you mention it, my girl really isn't a big fan of walks. She would rather run in the yard and play..


----------



## russellthegoldenretriever (Jul 20, 2021)

I would try using a gentle leader collar. It worked really well for my out of control pup and now we are walking side by side every day on our walks. One time he did start jumping and biting so I just turned around and went home. If you really want to tire your pup out, I would suggest finding a friendly neighbour that has a similar sized dog so they can play together off leash. My dog sees his best friend, another golden retriever whenever he can and he’s always the most tired after and behaves well.


----------



## Aeacus (Sep 1, 2021)

Best way to tire out a dog, is not giving him/her physical exercise, but instead mental exercise. With dogs, they can run around all day and still have energy left for some more running. But give them something to think about (e.g treat dispenser toys) and after hour or two, dog is tired out.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Aeacus said:


> Best way to tire out a dog, is not giving him/her physical exercise, but instead mental exercise. With dogs, they can run around all day and still have energy left for some more running. But give them something to think about (e.g treat dispenser toys) and after hour or two, dog is tired out.


Agreed. My girl is a snufflemat eater when at home. She gets fed in that, also in wrapped blankets, food hidden around the house etc. She loves forging.


----------



## Creamgogo (8 mo ago)

Dunmar said:


> Agreed. My girl is a snufflemat eater when at home. She gets fed in that, also in wrapped blankets, food hidden around the house etc. She loves forging.





aml said:


> Hello I have a 1 year old golden retriever puppy who refuses to behave on his walks. He used to walk perfectly fine and normally but recently what he’s been doing is he randomly starts jumping up on me, biting and tugging the leash, rolling over in the grass, and grabbing my shoelaces and hugging my legs. He’s happy to put his leash on and happily runs out the door to walk, but as soon as we leave the house the starts doing this. If i ignore him while he jumps then he eventually stops but then later on throughout the walk he starts doing everything i’ve listed above. He does this if i keep walking and if i stop and stand still after he starts. He used to do this a while back but then he eventually stopped after i ignored him, but he’s recently started again and now it’s getting out of hand. I’ve tried ignoring him, stopping and standing still, correcting him with verbal corrections, popping the leash, a prong collar, walking and just pushing him off when he jumps, distracting him with treats, making loud noises to distract him, and making him lie down and relax but literally nothing works. I’ve also tried switching walking routes but that doesn’t work either. I know he’s not scared of or anxious about anything on any of our walking routes because he’s been walking these routes since he first started walking. Also if his leash gets tangled in his legs and i try helping, he just rolls over in the grass and doesn’t let me touch his leash. He’s a happy good boy and it’s not like he’s being aggressive or anything like that, he’s just being really mischievous and stubborn and I need help understanding why and how to stop. I want him to be able to enjoy his walks and not do this and make me get mad at him. He’s been through training and he’s pretty obedient at home and even when we go out to places. I think maybe it’s just overexcitement but i’m not sure. He’s always loved going on walks but he’s now doing this all of a sudden. What should I do?





aml said:


> Hello I have a 1 year old golden retriever puppy who refuses to behave on his walks. He used to walk perfectly fine and normally but recently what he’s been doing is he randomly starts jumping up on me, biting and tugging the leash, rolling over in the grass, and grabbing my shoelaces and hugging my legs. He’s happy to put his leash on and happily runs out the door to walk, but as soon as we leave the house the starts doing this. If i ignore him while he jumps then he eventually stops but then later on throughout the walk he starts doing everything i’ve listed above. He does this if i keep walking and if i stop and stand still after he starts. He used to do this a while back but then he eventually stopped after i ignored him, but he’s recently started again and now it’s getting out of hand. I’ve tried ignoring him, stopping and standing still, correcting him with verbal corrections, popping the leash, a prong collar, walking and just pushing him off when he jumps, distracting him with treats, making loud noises to distract him, and making him lie down and relax but literally nothing works. I’ve also tried switching walking routes but that doesn’t work either. I know he’s not scared of or anxious about anything on any of our walking routes because he’s been walking these routes since he first started walking. Also if his leash gets tangled in his legs and i try helping, he just rolls over in the grass and doesn’t let me touch his leash. He’s a happy good boy and it’s not like he’s being aggressive or anything like that, he’s just being really mischievous and stubborn and I need help understanding why and how to stop. I want him to be able to enjoy his walks and not do this and make me get mad at him. He’s been through training and he’s pretty obedient at home and even when we go out to places. I think maybe it’s just overexcitement but i’m not sure. He’s always loved going on walks but he’s now doing this all of a sudden. What should I do?


I’m going through this. How are things going? Any luck resolving this?


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

I never walk my dogs. I have 5 acres during the week and 80 acres on the weekend. We do roam around the property. They're happy. I'm happy.


----------



## MomOfGolden (Jan 19, 2021)

aml said:


> Hello I have a 1 year old golden retriever puppy who refuses to behave on his walks. He used to walk perfectly fine and normally but recently what he’s been doing is he randomly starts jumping up on me, biting and tugging the leash, rolling over in the grass, and grabbing my shoelaces and hugging my legs. He’s happy to put his leash on and happily runs out the door to walk, but as soon as we leave the house the starts doing this. If i ignore him while he jumps then he eventually stops but then later on throughout the walk he starts doing everything i’ve listed above. He does this if i keep walking and if i stop and stand still after he starts. He used to do this a while back but then he eventually stopped after i ignored him, but he’s recently started again and now it’s getting out of hand. I’ve tried ignoring him, stopping and standing still, correcting him with verbal corrections, popping the leash, a prong collar, walking and just pushing him off when he jumps, distracting him with treats, making loud noises to distract him, and making him lie down and relax but literally nothing works. I’ve also tried switching walking routes but that doesn’t work either. I know he’s not scared of or anxious about anything on any of our walking routes because he’s been walking these routes since he first started walking. Also if his leash gets tangled in his legs and i try helping, he just rolls over in the grass and doesn’t let me touch his leash. He’s a happy good boy and it’s not like he’s being aggressive or anything like that, he’s just being really mischievous and stubborn and I need help understanding why and how to stop. I want him to be able to enjoy his walks and not do this and make me get mad at him. He’s been through training and he’s pretty obedient at home and even when we go out to places. I think maybe it’s just overexcitement but i’m not sure. He’s always loved going on walks but he’s now doing this all of a sudden. What should I do?





aml said:


> Hello I have a 1 year old golden retriever puppy who refuses to behave on his walks. He used to walk perfectly fine and normally but recently what he’s been doing is he randomly starts jumping up on me, biting and tugging the leash, rolling over in the grass, and grabbing my shoelaces and hugging my legs. He’s happy to put his leash on and happily runs out the door to walk, but as soon as we leave the house the starts doing this. If i ignore him while he jumps then he eventually stops but then later on throughout the walk he starts doing everything i’ve listed above. He does this if i keep walking and if i stop and stand still after he starts. He used to do this a while back but then he eventually stopped after i ignored him, but he’s recently started again and now it’s getting out of hand. I’ve tried ignoring him, stopping and standing still, correcting him with verbal corrections, popping the leash, a prong collar, walking and just pushing him off when he jumps, distracting him with treats, making loud noises to distract him, and making him lie down and relax but literally nothing works. I’ve also tried switching walking routes but that doesn’t work either. I know he’s not scared of or anxious about anything on any of our walking routes because he’s been walking these routes since he first started walking. Also if his leash gets tangled in his legs and i try helping, he just rolls over in the grass and doesn’t let me touch his leash. He’s a happy good boy and it’s not like he’s being aggressive or anything like that, he’s just being really mischievous and stubborn and I need help understanding why and how to stop. I want him to be able to enjoy his walks and not do this and make me get mad at him. He’s been through training and he’s pretty obedient at home and even when we go out to places. I think maybe it’s just overexcitement but i’m not sure. He’s always loved going on walks but he’s now doing this all of a sudden. What should I do?


My 14 month old golden also does the same thing. Infact I have cried a couple of times on the walk because his bite is unbearable. Also because I don't understand where an I going wrong. Otherwise is a very boy at home. But donno what goes wrong on the walks.
Did you have luck ? Please share.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

This dog handler uses the basics: engagement and communication.


----------



## sam34 (9 mo ago)

For the immediate biting issue, step on the leash and get the dog to settle. Pay close attention to what you are doing with your hands when the dog is jumping and trying to bite you. If your hands are going up and down to try to keep them away from the dog, you are inadvertently adding to the problem. It becomes a great game of hand fetch.

As to the underlying cause, reread the posts with advice on exercise, not mental exercise, but real honest to goodness retrieving exercise with some training and mental challenges like finding things in cover, tracking, following hand signals, remote sitting, recall work, and the like. A tired (and well trained) golden is a happy, well behaved golden, and it's a real challenge to try and make one tired.


----------

